# HGH storage



## Yaya (Jan 31, 2013)

I've heard mixed opinions on hgh storage.

I've had a few kits of riptropin stored in a fridge for about 8 months, still in the box, how long will they remain good?


----------



## amore169 (Jan 31, 2013)

I had up 10 kits of Rips at once and me and my wife used them for like 6 months, I kept the last kit in the fridge for at least 5 months and they were all good, they all gave me the numbness in my fingers and all the other sides.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 31, 2013)

keep in fridge while in powder form or once re-conned.  no freezer. ....... too cold.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks men..i havent touched it at all


----------



## grind4it (Jan 31, 2013)

It's still good....better not take any chances and just ship em' to you brother Grind


----------

